# WSJ Lawn Article



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

The WSJ had a front page article on extreme lawn care. TLF got didn't receive any love. We need a Marketing Director.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Dammit @Ware you were supposed to be on top of this! :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Since this is on the subject of lawn care extremists, I thought you all should know that the US leads the world in deaths by lawn mower accidents.










So basically we are out there RISKING OUR LIVES. My wife has never appreciated my sacrifice.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I saw this article this morning online but couldn't read it because I already used up my free articles for this month. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are 5 or 6 names in there that need a TLF invite.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Adrian82, thanks for posting so the article was readable.

@LawnCareNut, way to be mentioned in the WSJ.

Finally, I wonder if the guy who pulls out errant grass plants that are too high after double cross mowing is a member here yet. That's a new one for sure...maybe it was nutsedge. Even then...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> There are 5 or 6 names in there that need a TLF invite.


You know what to do about that!


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

@LawnCareNut

Looks like someone made the Wall Street journal. I feel like the could have interviewed some better people, just sayin.
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-these-obsessive-lawn-mowers-just-a-trim-doesnt-cut-it-1531673568


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@FRD135i Just merged this here to keep in one place. I've never vacuumed the lawn so I still have that :lol:


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> FRD135i Just merged this here to keep in one place. I've never vacuumed the lawn so I still have that :lol:


Haha, thanks for looking out. Nice to see that someone saw it in print, that's pretty cool.


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

That WSJ dude was stalking peeps all up in my FB group too. Skip tracing mobile numbers. Anyway, I think it's cool we got mentioned there. The NYT is also getting in on the fever. https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/opinion/brown-lawns-drought-california-water.html
The guy that wrote that used to be the Candid Camera host. Pretty cool.


----------

